# Memorial Day



## Paymaster (May 25, 2015)

While we enjoy our Memorial Day Meals I would like to say,May God Bless all that have or are serving and wish God's richest Blessings on the families of the fallen.

So what are you all having today. I filled my Akorn with chicken.


----------



## Selkie (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughtfulness.
United States Navy 1970-1976.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2015)

Did not know this, Selkie.  Bless you and all our veterans for their service, along with those who paid the ultimate sacrifice.

PM, that food looks fantastic!


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2015)

Selkie said:


> Thank you for your thoughtfulness.
> United States Navy 1970-1976.



You and I were serving at about the same time. U.S.Army 1972-1975, GAANG 1975-1987


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2015)

Thank you Selkie and Paymaster. Dad was Army, a medic, 1942-1945.

A Chick-fil-a set a loving tribute to the fallen at one of their places. Called "The Missing Man Table", it was a tribute to those who gave all, so that we could have all.






Never forget those who died for our Freedom. Make sure their sacrifice was not in vain.

The table is small, and set for one -- Symbolizing the vulnerability of a lone prisoner against his captors.

The tablecloth is white -- Symbolizing purity of intention in responding to the nation's call to arms.

The chair is empty, for they are not here.

The wine glass is inverted -- They cannot toast with us this night.

The slices of lemon -- Reminding us of their bitter suffering.

The grains of salt -- Representing the countless tears of the families.

The single red rose -- Reminding us of loved ones who keep the faith awaiting their return.

The burning candle and yellow ribbon -- Symbolizing everlasting hope of a reunion with the missing.


----------



## RPCookin (May 26, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> You and I were serving at about the same time. U.S.Army 1972-1975, GAANG 1975-1987



I was active duty Army in 1970-71.


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I was active duty Army in 1970-71.



Thank you for your service.


----------



## RPCookin (May 26, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Thank you for your service.



Ya know, when I did it, it wasn't voluntary.  Not that that is a complaint, it wasn't a bad thing really.  I may have joined up anyway, but I'll never know.


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Ya know, when I did it, it wasn't voluntary.  Not that that is a complaint, it wasn't a bad thing really.  I may have joined up anyway, but I'll never know.


Yeah, I was drafted, but ended up joining for three myself.


----------



## Maelinde (May 26, 2015)

*Thank you to all who served!*

I just wanted to thank all DC members who have served in the military - USA and other countries, too.

Your bravery is most appreciated.


----------

